# 59/60 Impala Dash in a 86 Regal



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

We are finally getting more work done to the interior of our demo car.

HERE is the link to show the Impala dash being modified to fit.

We had to take 2 1/2" off either side and shaved nearly 3" off the back of the dash to make it fit. Once this was trimmed it slide right in.

We are smoothing and shaving the dash so that the only thing left on it will be the gauge housings and the glove box (which will be motorized so no lock will be visible). All the moulding and holes will be filled.

The stock center dash speaker location will be left, a motorized LCD will lift up from this location. All the gauges will be the Dakota Digtal "Solarix" series with the chrome bezels.

The entire dash will then be painted Satin black which will match the custome console we are going to build for the car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Pics of the dash?


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

That would be the link where it says HERE 

Here are some pics in case you don't want to go to the link.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That's gonna be cool. Keep us posted on the finished product! :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:

nice...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HzEmall_@Feb 20 2006, 01:10 PM~4887144
> *That would be the link where it says HERE
> 
> Here are some pics in case you don't want to go to the link.
> ...


Yeah I know the link wasn't working.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looking good man


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## FrntBkSd2Sd (Oct 2, 2005)

just curious about one of the pics in the trunk lid section.

is that chrome pin a toggle switch or something else? if its a switch, what is it for?


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

The switch up above is a pin switch for the alarm, only place to put it where water won't leak into the trunk


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

bad azz,keep up the good work


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## FrntBkSd2Sd (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HzEmall_@Mar 2 2006, 01:23 AM~4957971
> *The switch up above is a pin switch for the alarm, only place to put it where water won't leak into the trunk
> *


couldn't put a momentary switch in the hinges?


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

Didn't want to, I want to know 100% if that trunk opens the slightest bit.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

coming along real nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

great work on the car, you doing all this yourself, or??


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

I own a shop, we are doing it all there.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HzEmall_@Mar 3 2006, 12:51 AM~4965051
> *I own a shop, we are doing it all there.
> *



super...

where are you loacted?


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

Just outside of Vancouver BC

We do offer nationwide transport


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

im not sure i like that dash in a regal, i guess ill have to see it when its done.

i will say you do nice work. ive looked around your site a bit and you pay attention to detail.


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj fosco_@Mar 3 2006, 10:49 PM~4973577
> *im not sure i like that dash in a regal, i guess ill have to see it when its done.
> 
> i will say you do nice work. ive looked around your site a bit and you pay attention to detail.
> *


Thanks

It suits the car more then the "european" style custom dash I was going to build and is in the renderings I have on there......


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice work.
gonna look great.
But you better add an turbo 231 under the hood.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

any updated pix? painted dash?? :biggrin:


----------

